# Lengthening forcing cones



## Totaloutdoorsman (Oct 5, 2016)

Has anybody had their forcing cone lengthened and polished? On top of that has anybody had it done and noticed any benefit other than getting to say they had it done? I was reading about some of the benefits and thought about having it done to my benelli m2.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Oct 5, 2016)

I know that is something Rob Roberts is big on. I don't really get the benefits though.


----------



## pawnmaster (Oct 5, 2016)

I had Rob Roberts do my SBE II last year and also got his t2 & t3 chokes and i can say there was an improvement in patterning. I wasn't quit sure about recoil reduction it's supposed to help with but when i'm killing ducks i don't care about the kick.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 5, 2016)

On a waterfowl gun just buy a quality choke and load.  I'm a pellet counter and I've never had one done or seen the need for it on any of my shotguns.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2016)

I had my last gun, an SBE done.  Saw some improvement in pattern consistency.


----------



## chase870 (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a pair of 870 super mags and it will help with recoil
And patterning most especially with larger shot BB BBB T etc I also have them ported. If you shoot less than a 100 rounds of steel a year you more than Likley won't get your money's worth out of it. If you shoot and hunt a lot it's money well
Spent


----------



## killerv (Oct 6, 2016)

I've heard its iffy on chromelined barrels when shooting steel. Good and bad things may come from it. It does remove some of the lining. Seen a barrel done by angleport blow apart on a guys high dollar clay gun. He deciding to take it to the duck hole when it happened. They blamed it on shooting steel through it. I'd call one of the reputable companies and discuss it with them instead of relying on us. I think with the way shot is protected by wads in the loads we buy now, you are more than likely fine considering where the lining is removed.

I did buy an m1 20ga that had it done along with porting. It's a sweet heart. It's not less recoil really, its just a smoother recoil that's percieved as less.


----------



## WFL (Oct 6, 2016)

50/50 on that.  It will help with the recoil on the small bore guns more then the big back bore guns.  Now the pattern most of the time will even out more.  Thing with working on one end of the barrel sometimes makes for a change in choke on other end.


----------



## triton196 (Oct 6, 2016)

i noticed a better pattern  with mine


----------



## hrstille (Oct 6, 2016)

There's no reason to do this to a waterfowl gun. No real gain. Get the birds in range and you can kill them with a skeet choke. If you are planning on making 60 yard pass shots it may benefit you.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Oct 7, 2016)

So what's the draw back of getting it done? I know there has to be some because with all the R & D these high end shotgun makers do it seems like it would just come standard. I know Benelli has a high end SBE 2 rob Roberts gun but still.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Oct 8, 2016)

killerv said:


> I've heard its iffy on chromelined barrels when shooting steel. Good and bad things may come from it. It does remove some of the lining. Seen a barrel done by angleport blow apart on a guys high dollar clay gun. He deciding to take it to the duck hole when it happened. They blamed it on shooting steel through it. I'd call one of the reputable companies and discuss it with them instead of relying on us. I think with the way shot is protected by wads in the loads we buy now, you are more than likely fine considering where the lining is removed.
> 
> I did buy an m1 20ga that had it done along with porting. It's a sweet heart. It's not less recoil really, its just a smoother recoil that's percieved as less.



actually with steel loads the steel shot will burn through the wad and contact the inside of the barrel. learned this when i was patterning shells and looking at the wads. and most of the time steel loads are the pressures are very high compared to standard lead load.


----------



## smoothie (Oct 9, 2016)

Call briley


----------



## Duckbob (Oct 11, 2016)

Call Briley X2


----------

